# Which Discbine? NH 411, NI 5209, or Gehl DC2330



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

I have recently found three discbines that I am interested in. They are a New Holland 411, New Idea 5209, and a Gehl DC2330. All have similar prices. Any thoughts or experiences on these models? Thanks!


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

New Idea 5209 take a low amiunrt of horsepower to operate, use one gearbox to drive conditioner and cutter deck, and are very low maintance. The TICOR rollers will not ever peel like the New Holland stuff can, but as with anything there is a downside. 5209 are not built anywhere near as heavy duty as a 920 JD (920s are what the rest of them want to be, but eat up ponnies). The rollers although they last forever, they never really do a great job. If you hit something hard and heavy with the cutter bar the rather small 9/16" hex shaft that runs the cutter discs can twist up like a cork screw causing the pots to be out of time. People will take the top of the disc gearbox off in order to retime the cutter bar but... when you do go to take it apart you will have to cut this shaft through the disc gaerbox with the top removed. NOT FUN. Case Ih 3309 is the same machine. They are great if you don't have rocks or custom work around other people's houses, what ever they throw in the feild you will find.
NH 411 were good machines, but getting old. Known to have gearbox problems that are costly to repair. 
I don't know a thing about the Gehl.
5209s work well if you don't do a ton of work, they still make em today under a Massey number with some improvements. If you got over 100 HP buy a 920 you will never look back, heep oil in the gearboxes, change em every so often and you will not hurt one, even though the cutter head shares common oil through out.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, alot of people don't have trouble with the NHs. And some people do have trouble with the JD an New Idea just my thoughts...


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for your imput!! The NH and NI are $5500each and the Gehl is $4500. Dont seem to be in bad shape. Is this a pretty good price?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Can't say about the price, but which one will have the best dealer support? No sense buying it if you have to wait a week to get a part when you should be mowing.


----------



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

We have had a 5209 for the last ten years. Cut about 250 acres per year with it. We run it with 65hp and no problem.
I like that the design is simple, everything is gear or shaft drive. The down side is the annual lube change in the drive hubs
is a bit of a pain but I have done it often enough that I am getting pretty good at it now.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Parts are about 40min to an hour away, so not terrible. GOOD HAY, was your 5209 a red or gray one. The one i'm looking at is the older gray. I did know someone that had problems with the slip clutch. Have you ever had any problems?


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I was looking very serriously at a red 5209 this year, it even had the Agco branding on it. That's when I started to research these things quite extensively, I beleive them to be a good investment if they have been looked after and maintained properly. The red and grey are very similar except for the segmented drive shafts (between the cutter pots). The main gearbox is the same, even the brand new ones with the MF badge are mostly interchangable with the old ones. The new ones have torque limiting hubs to prevent the crokscrew effect I mentioned earlier. And my favorite part of these machines dates back to the old new idea sickle haybines; when you lift the machine, the rollers seperate clearing any plugs... what an idea, even from the 80's. From all that I learned if you do the cutterbar grease change yearly, keep an eye on the main gearbox oil(they are known to have a couple of seal that leak,not a big fix) when something beaks you fix it properly, eg. if a cutter pot gear becomes damaged, replace both gears and set the back lash you do not need to be scared of the grey ones. Good Luck what ever you do!!!


----------



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

We have a red one. It was probably less than five years old when we got it.
I think I paid 10k at the time, a new one was 21k. I have not replaced any bearings yet or had any other kind of problem. I keep it well greased and adjusted but at times I wonder if we could be getting better conditioning some how in certain types of hay. Last year the plate that holds the upper right roller bearing literally opened and needed to be welded. It had been cracked for some time. That would have effected the pressure on the right side but would not have been visible when I check the gap. I think that the conditioning was better last year after that fix. It happened in the first few days of cutting. Lots of luck.

Maybe we are not that far from Toyes Hill Angus. We are 45minutes south east of Ottawa.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Good Hay, I am south west of Winchester


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for all your help! The 5209 I was looking at is sold, but am still looking around.


----------

